# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Un bonjour de Jean Jacques

## jean_jacques_farah

Bonjours A tous

je suis Jean jacques, je vis au Sngal, Je suis un informaticien de l'ancienne
gnration, l'poque de Dbase 3 +/

je souhaiterai pouvoir correspondre avec kelkun ki maitrise parfaitement Access
ou PHP.

j'ai un super projet  proposer que j'ai dj ralis sous dbase 3 + mais que je souhaiterai pouvoir appliquer sous acces ou sous PHP

si kelkun se sent interess  m'aider, merci de de le faire savoir par mail

jean_jacques_farah@hotmail.com

j'ai toutes les donnes du projet, et ce type de logiciel n'existe pas encore sur le net en tlchargement.

Merci a tous, Encouragements et Bonne continuation

----------

